# Jacobsen Edge R Trim - Need help finding parts!!!!



## bochnak (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi, first post, my name is Matt.

I bought a Jacobsen edger from a garage sale:



















I gave it a carb clean and it fired right up. The problem is that there is a major vacuum leak. I sprayed carb clean near the crank and found it. So, if I can find parts, I will replace the crank seals.

The only info. I have is the serial number tag:

3289 10367

Please help, I hate giving up even though it's not worth the trouble!!!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## toolmaker1999 (Dec 31, 2007)

*jacobsen edge r trim*

hi
i got one of these yesterday for free and i need some info.
like what is the gas to oil mix ratio and what kind of oil is used?
if i find a place for parts i will be happy to pass it along .
thanks


----------

